
I showed leaked NSA slides at Purdue, so feds demanded the video be destroyed - jrowley
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/10/i-showed-leaked-nsa-slides-at-purdue-so-feds-demanded-the-video-be-destroyed/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354181)

------
duaneb
You gotta wonder what's going through their heads when the slides are freely
available in thousands of places across the internet. Do they WANT to appear
so weak? There is no point of such an action except to make them look like
morons and instill resentment.

~~~
an4rchy
He made a good point about this in the article. It sounds like in principle
they don't want someone else dictating which documents get de-classified and
which don't.

I'm assuming this way they can hold people liable even after the fact instead.

------
jacquesm
In former East Germany they'd be proud of this. So, when will Purdue regain
its backbone and kick these political officers off their campus and stop doing
classified research?

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I don't think the author is suggesting Purdue should cease all classified
research, but that the rules governing classified research should only apply
to that research, not all of the university.

The question he poses is extremely interesting: are students at Purdue
effectively banned from doing a thesis on the foreign policy implications of
the Manning or Snowden leaks? That would be very black mark on their record.

